# A22 Algarve tolls to be removed.



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

My niece who lives not far from Lagos sent me this link. It looks as if they are going to scrap tolls on the A22.

http://www.postal.pt/2016/04/decisao-historica-governo-acaba-portagens-na-infante/


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Obrigado.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I see the article is dated 1 April but fortunately Portugal celebrates April Fool's Day at the beginning of Lent I believe!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Or.

http://www.postal.pt/name

http://www.postal.pt

Start

Society

Policy

Economy

Culture

Sport

National

World

Opinion

Who we are

**

FOLLOW US
http://www.postal.pt/name http://www.postal.pt/name http://www.postal.pt/name http://www.postal.pt/name

*Follow us on social networks
OPINION
The exile, the political and writing buddies, builders of history
For Beja Santos

FIND

.

*

**

Home »Economy» Historic Decision: Government ends with tolls on the Via do Infante

historic decision: Government ends with tolls on the Via do Infante

by Ricardo Claro on 1-April-2016

Tolls will no longer be charged with the entry into force of Decree-Law approved yesterday
Tolls will no longer be charged with the entry into force of Decree-Law approved yesterday

The Government decided to abolish tolls on the Via do Infante (A22), creating an exception regime under the former SCUT (Auto-Estradas no cost to the user) to the Algarve region.

The decision was taken yesterday in the evening in the Council of Ministers in Lisbon, according to the statement issued was based principally "the need to meet the specificities of the Algarve region in the application of the principle of substantive validity of fiscal policy. "

the Parliament Resolution on the basis of the decision

The information note from the Presidency of the Council of Ministers puts forward as a starting point for decision making "the unanimous vote in the National Assembly in which all the parliamentary groups passed a resolution urging the government to stop the collection of tolls on the A22" but stresses that the executive was already considering taking this measure as a result of a study of Portugal Infrastructure and the policy position taken by the executive in policy frame on tolls, advanced further during the election process that led the election. "

Parliament's resolution was proposed by all Members representing the circle Algarve

It is recalled that the resolution of the Assembly of the Republic was voted by a joint proposal of all Members representing the Algarve circle, which had the support of other chamber of deputies thus meeting the minimum number of lawmakers needed for acceptance of the resolution to vote.

The meeting of the Council of Ministers was held yesterday in Lisbon
The meeting of the Council of Ministers was held yesterday in Lisbon

The technical reasons for the decision

The Council of Ministers states that "the study of Infrastructure Portugal held still during the previous consulate Government, found the value embedded with the collection of tolls on the A22 and the framing of it in that way concession contract, but did not meet the concept of substantive validity of the adoption of tolls and the cost-benefit balance of the existence of a toll road with users with the characteristics of those who are the users of the A22 universe, including its impact on tourists. "

The decision explained by a tax expert

The POSTAL the Adérito course fiscalist clarified the reasons given by the executive, recalling that the substantive validity of a fee, as are the toll depends on a set of criteria that define whether their existence is generally positive for the entity that charges in particular, whether the toll collection is 'ultimately' a positive outcome in the economy and finance of the State or, on the contrary, turns out to be negative in this overall analysis. "

Arthur Laffer, the economist who created one of the methods of analysis of substantive validity of the application of duties and taxes
Arthur Laffer, the economist who created one of the methods of analysis of substantive validity of the application of duties and taxes

"The Laffer curve is a good indicator basis for this analysis," the expert, "allowing begin to understand from what value is that charging a fee to generate prejudice rather than generating actual revenue," says Adérito course, which clarifies that "the analysis can and should even be made against the zero scenario, ie whether the non-recovery can be more positive than the collection of a fee".

In the opinion of fiscalist have been "based on analyzes by these and other assessment tools that the Government have concluded that the collection of tolls on the Via do Infante is more harmful to the economy and state finances than their non-recovery even in view of the fulfillment of the road concession contract. "

The ordinance which finishes with tolls on the A22 enter into force after completion of the legal procedures necessary for its effectiveness.

end within

The Council of Ministers met yesterday in the afternoon, in what was the latest initiative of the Youth Fortnight to mark the March 28, 1947.

As for the abolition of tolls on the A22 was voted based on the resolution adopted unanimously by the Assembly of the Republic, a youth plenary session held on 28 March, with the presence of young people from all regions of Portugal on the same number that Members elected by each of the constituencies.

The Algarvian young people sitting in this Parliament, as many as the deputies elected by the Algarve to Parliament, proposed the resolution for the abolition of tolls on the A22 and convinced colleagues plenary for approval on the grounds that "this would be a way to distinguish Algarve for its importance in the March 28, 1947 ".

"At that time they joined hundreds of young people in a camp organized by the Democratic Youth Unity Movement (MUD Juvenil) in Bela Mandil, in the Algarve.

That day were repressed violently by the PIDE and their fight was another important step for the April Revolution and the achievements that secured all Portuguese "could read the draft resolution.

The Council of Ministers made the decision that was made by a young man from each district of Portugal on behalf of all the districts of the mainland and the autonomous regions of Azores and Madeira.

Youth Fortnight of A was an initiative developed by the Government and the Parliament as part of the celebrations of the 40th anniversary of the Portuguese Constitution, in order to make known to young people the legislative process in our country.

Print Friendly Version of this PagePrint Get the PDF version of this webpagePDF

*10 100 2 2
**
Category Economics, Politics, Society and tagged April 1, A22, Algarve, the National Assembly, Economy, End of tolls, Government, Tolls, Via do Infante.
**

**

PUB


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

And on the same day it was announced that they will be installing tolls on the N125 road instead:

http://portugalresident.com/shock-as-en125-to-become-tolled

(Both announcements were made on 1st April.........)


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

TheNomad said:


> And on the same day it was announced that they will be installing tolls on the N125 road instead:
> 
> http://portugalresident.com/shock-as-en125-to-become-tolled
> 
> (Both announcements were made on 1st April.........)


Ha ha, I'm pretty sure that was an April Fools by the Resident, and a good one at that!

I hope so anyway, I'm moving there soon......

I'm pretty sure that the real reason that they are dropping the tolls on the A22 is because all of the locals just (what they call) jam up the EN125, coupled with the fact you can drive 10 miles on the A22 and only see a handful of other users, it's probably costing them more to run the toll system than they generate from it.

As for the "jams" on the EN125 as told by my Portuguese friends, they don't really have a concept of traffic jams. I mentioned to a friend back in June that I had to go to Lagos town centre for 8:30 on a weekday. I was told to leave early as I'll hit traffic. The traffic consisted of me being stuck behind another car and a (British) MH.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

It's good that the tolls have been removed, but they should never have been imposed on the motorway in the first place. The motorway was built with EU funds, and should therefore have always been free.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Portugal does tend to get away with extra "taxes" that the EU don't approve.

When I move there, I have to pay tax on my vehicles even though they have already had tax paid in Europe. It's against the EU, however, they are clever in that it's not classed as an Import tax. (You are allowed 1 car tax free, but it's a bit of a hassle).


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> It's good that the tolls have been removed, but they should never have been imposed on the motorway in the first place. The motorway was built with EU funds, and should therefore have always been free.


Thank goodness nobody taxes us sailors for use of the sea:laugh:


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Thank goodness nobody taxes us sailors for use of the sea:laugh:


They do that in Portugal too.

Well sort of. You require a "license" for any type of powered watercraft including JetSkis.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

craigrogers said:


> They do that in Portugal too.
> 
> Well sort of. You require a "license" for any type of powered watercraft including JetSkis.


But that is more like the VED for a vehicle in UK, whether it moves or not, but not charging for the 'road/sea' it moves over.

Do they charge for a sailing yacht with an auxilary engine? Including foreign vessels or only Portugese-registered?

Geoff


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it's more for the person operating rather than the actual vessel and it's only for residents.

I was going to purchase a small boat when I move there but then found out I'd have to go on a sailing course to obtain the license. 

Rumour has it, it was created due to the number of Jetski accidents that were occurring.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is an update (Google Translate is your friend) on the A22 Toll removal. I can't quite work out from the translation (my Portuguese needs to be better before I move there!) when the removal of the charges comes into play, but gather it's just a matter of finalising the paper work. This in Portugal could mean a lengthy wait. I will ask my local friends what they think.

http://olhaonoticias.blogspot.co.uk/2016/04/decisao-historica-governo-acaba-com.html

When I drive down I'll be crossing the border at Badajoz and then A6 and A2. Can anyone confirm that these 2 roads are still using the old toll booth method and are not electronic only?

As per this document which I believe to be up to date (apart from the A22 of course) - http://www1.estradas.pt/documents/1029518/ea7c598f-e24f-4b80-be0b-fbdffe69bde4

Thanks


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I've heard today that the tolls will be dropped "in the summer" but no actual date. 

The protesters are still pushing for an immediate drop, but I think they should just accept that it's coming soon.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, it looks like I was only partly correct.....

It seems that action is being taken, but not actually removing them.

http://portugalresident.com/a22-toll-prices-to-finally-drop-this-summer


----------

